# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Черемша

## Ruslan

Харе Кришна!
Можно ли есть черемшу?

----------


## Светлана )

Черемша, или Лук медвежий - Многолетнее травянистое растение, вид рода Лук подсемейства Луковые ... Википедия
Преданные не едят лук, потому что он относится к растениям в гуне тамаса, невежества, его нельзя предлагать Кришне.

----------

